# 5 Reasons Why You Need A Revolver



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

I can easily tell you 5 reasons why you don’t want to carry revolvers .. 😆


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I enjoy shooting revolvers. A .357 mag. is probably about the most versatile handgun there is especially if you reload. Anything from a light .38 special to a hot .357 mag. . I do think it is important to be familiar with different platforms. A ruger single 6 with the .22lr and .22mag cylinders has been on my short list for awhile especially with the price of ammo/ components for .357 and .44. I can see the benefit of a revolver especially in a very close quarter fight.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

It’s all about choices ……


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

I’m actually a revolver guy. Anything automatic from shotguns, pistols, rifles, I can feel the action move. I actually don’t like that but I can work through it. Just not my choice. 
Not that this matters but when shooting stykbows I prefer longbows for exactly the same reason I feel recurve tips buzz. 
Not the most scientific reasons but my preference. 
Pretty often a good revolver offers a longer sighting plane and better trigger. What’s not to like about them?. Most people if not all I’ve taught shoot revolvers easier and better than semis. Another thing to consider is teaching new folks. A revolver is easier to just add one round. I teach initially with only one round. I don’t want a new shooter dropping a hot gun, swinging it at a bee or fly, or looking holding a gun at a noise behind them. Yes there are techniques to maintain control but one round at a time is an extra fail safe, revolvers make it easier imo


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I love revolvers. Whether you use one as a primary weapon or a backup, they are extremely reliable and come with caliber/load versatility that can be tailored to any need.
From learning/training perspective, IMHO, shooting revolvers in double-action is the best way to master trigger management.


----------



## Kennypowers (5 mo ago)

I like revolvers as range toy and understand they are waaay more powerful than semiauto pistols. 
Until you go and drop one on a rocky dirty surface where debris gets into the moving parts Vs a typical modern semi auto, Im gona say the semi auto can continue to function longer than a revolver in that kind of abusive enviroment. 
Ive never seen a revolver "abuse- out the water & fire test". Im sure their are a few workhorses out there but I dont think they can out tough a polymer semiauto. Jmo.


----------



## Starman863 (4 mo ago)

I can run both, learned how to shoot with a revolver and used semi autos while in the Marines. There’s pros and cons to both: revolvers are simple, semis carry more. Semis can jam, revolvers rarely. The bottom line is train with both and carry what makes you comfortable and more proficient in. Personally, I carry a semi as a primary and the revolver is a backup.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

We have coyotes where I live. I prefer revolvers because CCI Shotshells won't run in pistols. (These light loads won't cycle a pistol much like run .380acp in a 9mm pistol.)
CCI Shotshells come in 22, 38/357 and 9mm. I have revolvers for all loads.
The big issue for carrying revolvers for me is that the J-Frames generally only have 5 rounds. The K- and L-Frames hold more rounds but are heavier than I want to carry. Though Taurus pistols can found with more rounds than S&W.
Facing the other, two-legged coyotes, I would prefer a pistol. The P365 family can be had with 10-, 12-, 15, 17-round magazines and is light enough to carry and small enough to conceal. Other brands has similar weapons.


----------

